# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video > [Video] Τίποτα σημειώσεις για επισκευή VCR

## masteripper

Καλησπέρα,
λίγο παράξενος ο τίτλος αλλά δυστυχώς δεν βλέπω "φως στο τουνελ" και είπα μήπως πάρω μια μικρή χείρα βοηθείας.
Η κατάσταση είναι ο εξής...έχω 1 Video Sharp vhr 777G και δυστυχώς πριν απο χρόνια το έβαλα στην άκρη καθώς "εφτυνε" την κασσέτα ...είχα βρει 1 Sony και έκανα την δουλειά μου
Δυστυχώς μετά απο κάποια χρόνια οταν ξανάβαλα το Sony μου έβγαζε πολύ θόρυβο και σκέφτηκα ότι ειναι καιρός να επισκεφτώ ξανά το Sharp...αλλά δυστυχώς δεν βλέπω κάτι προφανές.
Προκειμένου να αποκτήσω 1 Video αγόρασα απο 1 απατέωνα απο το FB 2 βιντεο τα οποία ανέγραφε σε καλή κατάσταση απο σπίτι λειτουργικά αλλά χωρίς δυνατότητα δοκιμής...οπότε προχώρησα σε αγορά.
Αποτέλεσμα : 3 μη λειτουργικά Video ...καθώς τώρα έχω 1 Thomson Που επίσης "φτύνει" την κασέτα και 1 Sony Που δεν την τραβάει καθόλου....
Και ...σκεφτόμουν μήπως μπορώ να βρω τίποτα σημειώσεις, βιβλία που να μπορούσα να μάθω πως να τα επισκευάσω...έβαλα στο YT αλλά κάθε περίπτωση είναι μοναδική και δεν ...
Κάθε χείρα βοηθείας ευπρόσδεκτη

----------


## johnnyb

https://books.google.gr/books?id=NXE...page&q&f=false

----------


## chipakos-original

> Καλησπέρα,
> λίγο παράξενος ο τίτλος αλλά δυστυχώς δεν βλέπω "φως στο τουνελ" και είπα μήπως πάρω μια μικρή χείρα βοηθείας.
> Η κατάσταση είναι ο εξής...έχω 1 Video Sharp vhr 777G και δυστυχώς πριν απο χρόνια το έβαλα στην άκρη καθώς "εφτυνε" την κασσέτα ...είχα βρει 1 Sony και έκανα την δουλειά μου
> Δυστυχώς μετά απο κάποια χρόνια οταν ξανάβαλα το Sony μου έβγαζε πολύ θόρυβο και σκέφτηκα ότι ειναι καιρός να επισκεφτώ ξανά το Sharp...αλλά δυστυχώς δεν βλέπω κάτι προφανές.
> Προκειμένου να αποκτήσω 1 Video αγόρασα απο 1 απατέωνα απο το FB 2 βιντεο τα οποία ανέγραφε σε καλή κατάσταση απο σπίτι λειτουργικά αλλά χωρίς δυνατότητα δοκιμής...οπότε προχώρησα σε αγορά.
> Αποτέλεσμα : 3 μη λειτουργικά Video ...καθώς τώρα έχω 1 Thomson Που επίσης "φτύνει" την κασέτα και 1 Sony Που δεν την τραβάει καθόλου....
> Και ...σκεφτόμουν μήπως μπορώ να βρω τίποτα σημειώσεις, βιβλία που να μπορούσα να μάθω πως να τα επισκευάσω...έβαλα στο YT αλλά κάθε περίπτωση είναι μοναδική και δεν ...
> Κάθε χείρα βοηθείας ευπρόσδεκτη


Κάνε αντικατάσταση όλα τα λαστιχάκια του video και θα δουλέψει *https://www.mikra.gr/index.php?cPath...3395_3396_3422* Ολα τα video η σωστή λειτουργία τους στηρίζεται σε ιμάντες, και οι ιμάντες είναι αυτοί που χαλάνε κατά ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό.Φυσικά έχει και άλλα εξαρτήματα που μπορεί να έχουν πάθει ζημιά λόγω χρήσης.

----------


## masteripper

> https://books.google.gr/books?id=NXE...page&q&f=false


Από ότι βλέπω αυτό πρέπει να είναι η Βίβλος όσον αφορά την επισκευή vcr αλλά αν δεν το κατεβάσεις να το έχεις πρόχειρο δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα εξυπηρετήσει.

----------


## masteripper

> Κάνε αντικατάσταση όλα τα λαστιχάκια του video και θα δουλέψει *https://www.mikra.gr/index.php?cPath...3395_3396_3422* Ολα τα video η σωστή λειτουργία τους στηρίζεται σε ιμάντες, και οι ιμάντες είναι αυτοί που χαλάνε κατά ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό.Φυσικά έχει και άλλα εξαρτήματα που μπορεί να έχουν πάθει ζημιά λόγω χρήσης.


Υποθέτω ότι στα λάστιχα αναφέρεσαι πιο πολύ σε αυτά που φτύνουν την κασέτα...θα τα ανοίξω και θα δω... από αύριο είναι στο πρόγραμμα.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Υποθέτω ότι στα λάστιχα αναφέρεσαι πιο πολύ σε αυτά που φτύνουν την κασέτα...θα τα ανοίξω και θα δω... από αύριο είναι στο πρόγραμμα.


Ο μηχανισμός για να κινηθεί και να δώσει κίνηση σε φρένα, ρόλερ, δαγκάνες ταινίας, χρησιμοποιεί ιμάντες. Αυτά είναι τα λαστιχάκια . Μόνο η κεφαλή γυρίζει χωρίς ιμάντα, όλα τα άλλα κινούνται με λάστιχα και πολλά δεν θα τα ανακαλύψεις διότι βρίσκονται κάτω από ολόκληρα κομμάτια μηχανισμού τα οποία πρέπει να αφαιρεθούν για να αντικατασταθούν. Οταν κρατάς το κιτ με τα λάστιχα στα χέρια σου θα δεις που πηγαίνει το κάθε ένα. Επίσης σε δεύτερο χρόνο δηλαδή μετά την αντικατάσταση των λαστίχων με προσεκτική παρατήρηση και με την βοηθητική διάφανη κασέτα, θα βρεις και γρανάζια τα οποία έχουν επάνω τους ειδικό σφουγγάρι που λειτουργεί σαν φρένο και φαγώνεται με τη χρήση, και σε αυτήν την περίπτωση θέλει αντικατάσταση ολόκληρο το σύστημα γραναζιών, που συνήθως αποτελείτε από 2 ή 3 γρανάζια μαζί......

----------


## ezizu

> Ο μηχανισμός για να κινηθεί και να δώσει κίνηση σε φρένα, ρόλερ, δαγκάνες ταινίας, χρησιμοποιεί ιμάντες. Αυτά είναι τα λαστιχάκια . Μόνο η κεφαλή γυρίζει χωρίς ιμάντα, όλα τα άλλα κινούνται με λάστιχα και πολλά δεν θα τα ανακαλύψεις διότι* βρίσκονται κάτω από ολόκληρα κομμάτια μηχανισμού τα οποία πρέπει να αφαιρεθούν για να αντικατασταθούν*. Οταν κρατάς το κιτ με τα λάστιχα στα χέρια σου θα δεις που πηγαίνει το κάθε ένα....


Θα πρέπει να σημειωθεί επίσης ότι χρειάζεται προσοχή στην όλη διαδικασία αντικατάστασης των ιμαντών ,επειδή υπάρχει πιθανότητα, (ανάλογα με τον μηχανισμό βέβαια) όταν αφαιρεθούν τμήματα του μηχανισμού (που συνήθως συμπεριλαμβάνουν γρανάζια) ώστε να αλλαχτεί ο ιμάντας κίνησης τους, να πρέπει να επανατοποθετηθούν με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο ώστε να παραμείνει  "χρονισμένος" όλος ο μηχανισμός . Αν τοποθετηθούν λάθος, σίγουρα δεν θα λειτουργεί σωστά ο μηχανισμός και υπάρχει κάποια πιθανότητα (υπό προϋποθέσεις ) να δημιουργηθεί περαιτέρω πρόβλημα .

----------

mikemtb73 (26-09-21)

----------


## masteripper

Για όποιον μπορεί και έχει λίγα δευτερόλεπτα να δει πως είναι η κατάσταση...video από το ένα video VTH 6300...το οποίο φαίνεται να φορτώνει κανονικά την κασέτα αλλά μετά ο χαμός.
https://streamable.com/ska0sq
Ή αν κατά τύχη κάποιος έχει video της ίδιας σειράς ας τραβήξει 1 video να δω που σκαλωνει η υπόθεση
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## xsterg

φιλε μου υπαρχουν καινουργια βιντεο απο καταστημα σε πολυ προσιτες τιμες. απορω γιατι ασχολεισαι με παλιατζουρες...

----------


## masteripper

> φιλε μου υπαρχουν καινουργις βιντεο απο καταστημα σε πολυ προσιτες τιμες. απορω γιατι ασχολεισαι με παλιατζουρες...


Δεν το έχω δει φίλε μου...αν έχεις κάποιο Link....αν και απότι βλέπεις έχω ήδη περισσότερα του ενός και είναι κρίμα να πεταχτούν

----------


## ezizu

> Για όποιον μπορεί και έχει λίγα δευτερόλεπτα να δει πως είναι η κατάσταση...video από το ένα video VTH 6300...το οποίο φαίνεται να φορτώνει κανονικά την κασέτα αλλά μετά ο χαμός.
> https://streamable.com/ska0sq
> Ή αν κατά τύχη κάποιος έχει video της ίδιας σειράς ας τραβήξει 1 video να δω που σκαλωνει η υπόθεση
> Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων


Δεν  έχει νομίζω νόημα  να  σου  ανεβάσει  κάποιος video με την σωστή λειτουργία επειδή το πρόβλημα που φαίνεται στο δικό σου μηχάνημα  είναι ξεκάθαρο (για κάποιον  βέβαια με βασικές σχετικές γνώσεις). 
Δεν  περιστρέφεται, όπως θα  έπρεπε φυσιολογικά, το δεξί καρούλι της κασέτας, ώστε να τυλίγεται η  ταινία καθώς κάνει playback και να μην φεύγει  ελεύθερα  στον μηχανισμό. Έλεγξε αρχικά το idler και το σχετικά με αυτό μηχανικά μέρη .

----------


## masteripper

> Δεν  έχει νομίζω νόημα  να  σου  ανεβάσει  κάποιος video με την σωστή λειτουργία επειδή το πρόβλημα που φαίνεται στο δικό σου μηχάνημα  είναι ξεκάθαρο (για κάποιον  βέβαια με βασικές σχετικές γνώσεις). 
> Δεν  περιστρέφεται, όπως θα  έπρεπε φυσιολογικά, το δεξί καρούλι της κασέτας, ώστε να τυλίγεται η  ταινία καθώς κάνει playback και να μην φεύγει  ελεύθερα  στον μηχανισμό. Έλεγξε αρχικά το idler και το σχετικά με αυτό μηχανικά μέρη .


ΟΚ...ευχαριστώ...θα το ψάξω.

----------


## Di*Ca_Electronic

Φίλε Γιάννη,
διαβάζω σήμερα το thread που ανέβασες κι ευχόμενος ΚΑΛΟ ΜΗΝΑ συμπληρώνω 
στα όσα πολύ σωστά αναφέρουν οι καλοί συνάδελφοι.
Το κάθε VCR έχει τη δική του κατασκευαστική αυτοτέλεια και φιλοσοφία κατασκευής. 
Τ΄ Ιαπωνικά σασί έχουν αρκετές ομοιότητες, όλα όμως χρήζουν μεγάλης προσοχής
κατά τον έλεγχο και την αντικατ/ση πρωτίστως των μηχανικών μερών τ΄ οποία καταπονούνται
περισσότερο κατά τη διάρκεια της λειτουργίας τους.
Σε πολλά υπάρχουν τόσο ιδιαίτεροι χρονισμοί στα γρανάζια τόσο της θήκης της κασέτας όσο 
κι εκείνων του σασί που ΄χουν σχέση με τη κίνηση των ράουλων - φρένων - idler - pich roller
που κι ένα δοντάκι να ΄χει μπει σε λάθος θέση το μηχάνημα συμπεριφέρεται όπως φαίνεται στο
video που δείχνεις αλλά και πολύ διαφορετικά (σχετικά με την μη είσοδο της κασέτας στο VCR κ.ά.).
Άρα ο χρονισμός μετά την αντικατάσταση φθαρμένων ιμάντων παίζει πολύ μεγάλο ρόλο και γίνεται
με το μηχ/μα εκτός πρίζας με το χέρι (υπάρχουν βελάκια στα πλαστικά γρανάζια που πρέπει να ΄ρθουν
σ΄ ευθεία ή να ΄ναι αντικριστά).
Μία μικρή βοήθεια για το VCR της THOMSON μπορείς να πάρεις ΔΩΡΕΑΝ από το link : https://elektrotanya.com/thomson_vth.../download.html
 και για το VRC της SHARP από ένα αντίστοιχο μοντέλο της SANYO VHR 777G που
κυκλοφορεί ΔΩΡΕΑΝ από το link : : https://elektrotanya.com/sanyo_vhr-7.../download.html .
Τ΄ αρχεία που κατεβαίνουν χρήζουν αποσυμπίεσης.
Φιλικά.
        Δημήτρης Καρούσης

----------

mikemtb73 (05-10-21)

----------

